# Peugeot Hurricane



## jbchybridrider (Feb 19, 2011)

I bet you dont see these every day.
Its a 1989 genuine made in France Peugeot Hurricane, third in line from the top model the Europe Express.
It features a Reynolds 531 frame.
Tange fork.
Mavic wheels.
Shimano LX500 groupset.
The tyres are NOS Ritchey speedmax's but I'll be using Michelin slicks most of the time.

































Fitted with Michelin Advanced wild run'r 1.1 tyres only 200grams each these make it a speed machine on the pavement.


----------



## datawhacker (Dec 23, 2004)

nice condition. The paint reminds me of the traditional Ibis colors. Are those Mavic Oxygen rims?


----------



## Jerevelation (Oct 9, 2011)

Awesome!


----------



## jbchybridrider (Feb 19, 2011)

Thanks both, They are oxygen rims.
I thought people might be interested in something different because I dont think anything like this made it to North America.
Most Peugoet bikes except high end road bikes were made by a Canadian builder from inhouse lower grade frame tubing for the North American market only and they did'nt make proper MTB's but more hybrid like bikes.
I,m in Australia, here all bikes were imported from France. Are'nt I lucky


----------



## mechagouki (Nov 30, 2007)

That's a very pretty bike, but I'm not sure you're right on the year, I think 500LX was first available in 1990/91. Also, as I'm sure you are aware the cantilevers are not correct.

My very first mountain bike was a Reynolds 501 tubed Peugeot Atlas, which I bought new in 1988. Sadly it was stolen about six months after I bought it, but not before I caught the MTB bug.


----------



## jbchybridrider (Feb 19, 2011)

I like old brochures and you could be right with the year for 1990, from my info the Hurricane model was only around 89-90 I was'nt sure which.
A good eye on the brakes. I have the complete original brake assembly the lever/ shifters were LX but chewed by a dog the ones fitted are NOS 1994 LX and far better.
The canti arms are also NOS and were dirt cheap so got them.
The original seats in great nic but ugly and had a selle italia even the original tyres have good tread but the gum walls are perishing. I'm sure I took them off for the first time. 
Shame about you Atlas hope you still have good memories of it.
Here's another brochure, not my bike but cool and would like to make a poster of it.


----------



## coastkid71 (Oct 21, 2008)

There are quite a old few Peugot mtbs used around the city of Edinburgh as commuters, they are a bit more rusty than your one!, seem to have lasted well, along with Marins,
There was a dealer here for them,
I have a 86 triathlon peugot, main colur is white, there was a mtb with same colours


----------



## mechagouki (Nov 30, 2007)

This thread is making me nostagic, which in my experience can be expensive. Below is the top of the UK range from 1988, I'd love to get my hands on one of these. The catalog writers were clearly not afraid of hyperbole.










I can't find a 1990 MTB catalogue, but the bike below, 3rd from top of the UK road line in 1990 has the same paint (and frame tubing) as the OP's bike:


----------



## jbchybridrider (Feb 19, 2011)

Peugeot seems to have a difficult history to trace its all over the place being made in different country's for different markets. They seem to have sold well in the UK because I can find them for sale easy there.
I have seen a Montana in dark grey with all XT sell recently here in Aust. as good or better condition than mine around the $500 mark also a guy here has the pictured Altus road bike but here it was called a Lzoard.

This link has good info but dosent tell the whole picture ?

https://retropeugeot.com/

I just ordered two NOS items a 110mm 3ttt stem, looks the same but down from 130mm and Scott Pederson canti brake arms. All period offcourse.


----------



## simen (Oct 21, 2004)

Thank you so much for the pics. Peugeot Hurricane was my first mountain bike. Exage 500LX, Wolber tyres, so many memorys...


----------



## jettore (Apr 12, 2011)

That's a nice looking Peugeot. I commute daily on a Canyon Express. It's a Japanese lugged frame with ishiwate 022 tubing and makes for a great ride.


----------



## gm1230126 (Nov 4, 2005)

"The most magnificent professional ATB ever produced" Really??? Gotta love those catalog script writers.


----------



## mechagouki (Nov 30, 2007)

gm1230126 said:


> "The most magnificent professional ATB ever produced" Really??? Gotta love those catalog script writers.


Seriously! The marketplace was pretty small in the UK back then, when I went to buy my Peugeot I had a choice between a Rockhopper, a Shogun something or other or a Celeste green Bianchi, something led me to the Peugeot. It differed from catalogue spec insofar as it had Shimano cranks with Biopace rings - that was probably what sealed the deal


----------



## marley mission (Nov 25, 2011)

a beauty indeed


----------



## cousineddie (Oct 23, 2008)

jbchybridrider said:


> I bet you dont see these every day.
> Its a 1989 genuine made in France Peugeot Hurricane, third in line from the top model the Europe Express


Did it rock you like Hurricane?


----------



## brauluver (Sep 21, 2009)

Pretty sure it was this bike I saw at TDU today near the start finish line. looked awesome.


----------



## Tin machine (Sep 6, 2011)

very cool old bike !!!! love thst color scheme ,and the stance of the bike .


----------



## jbchybridrider (Feb 19, 2011)

Tin machine said:


> very cool old bike !!!! love thst color scheme ,and the stance of the bike .


Thanks mate.



brauluver said:


> Pretty sure it was this bike I saw at TDU today near the start finish line. looked awesome.


What are the chance's of another in Adelaide  G,day mate sure had to be mine was cruzin up to the start finish slowly, perfect bike in a crowd. I was actually all over the place darting from one side of the course to the other seeing them go by twice a lap. Met a guy from France that sells them back home, was very surprised to see it and had a load of questions.
Even did a quick lap of the course straight after the presentations. :thumbsup:


----------



## MNooren (Dec 11, 2020)

*Seatpost size*

I bought the same bike and I'm planning to restore it. Previous owner had a seatpost clamped in place and the top of the seattube got squized together. Do you have any idea of the sized of the original seatpost?

Thanks!


----------

